

Show HN: Kiba, a lightweight Ruby ETL framework - thibaut_barrere
http://www.kiba-etl.org

======
bshimmin
You probably need to expand "ETL" on the homepage. It may well be a standard
abbreviation in this particular problem domain, but I for one had no idea.

~~~
thibaut_barrere
Definitely - I just updated the page with at least a link to detail that. I
will also add a direct link to this article
[http://thibautbarrere.com/2015/03/25/rubyists-are-you-
doing-...](http://thibautbarrere.com/2015/03/25/rubyists-are-you-doing-etl-
unknowingly/).

Thanks!

~~~
bshimmin
Wow, that was quick!

~~~
thibaut_barrere
Just a push to Github pages :-)

------
thibaut_barrere
This is an early work to help Rubyists process data. A number of people
(including me) are using it in production already. Feel free to ask questions
:-)

------
mark_l_watson
Looks good to me. Amazing how much time many organizations need to spend on
ETL. I have seen two teams using Pentaho Kettle which I think is a good tool,
but a Ruby DSL seems like a better idea. I am not dissing on Java, but Ruby
seems like a better fit as an ETL implementation language.

~~~
thibaut_barrere
Thanks! Indeed, I've been maintaining (on the long term) Ruby-based ETL jobs
since 2006 (written in activewarehouse-etl at the time), and I've been fairly
happy with the overall return on investment and quality that I could reach
(e.g.: unit-testing on ETL transforms ftw!).

Note that Kiba is (on purpose) JRuby compatible and that I will demonstrate
how to call Java classes in that context for faster processing. Stay tuned :-)

